# Andrea's 10 Week Journal



## ncgirl21 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi!! Remember me   .  I decided to start keeping my journal again, summer is almost here and I want to try to get in better shape!!   

So, most of you know who I am, but just in case your memory has gotten bad    and you forgot me, I'll fill ya in!!

I'm 22 years old, I live in North Carolina and I don't compete and I don't intend to, I just want to look like I could   .  I've been laying low the past few months, nothing has really changed, just same old same old.  I'm going to the beach (Myrtle Beach, SC) on May 18th so I'm officially 10 weeks away.  

So, my current stat's are in black and my goals are in red:
Height: 5'8
Weight: 145
Goal: 130
Thigh: 22
Goal: 20
Bellybutton: 29
Goal: 27
Waist: 27.5
Goal: 25
Bodyfat %: Hell if I know, your welcome to guess   
Goal: as low as I can go!    
Hips: 35
Goal:33
Around biggest part of hips and ass: 39    (I have a ghetto booty   )
Goal: 37
Bicep (flexed): 11   
Goal: 11.5
Chest: 37.75 (I measure around my boobs too, not sure if I'm suppose too   )
Goal: I won't go there, I'd like my boobs to grow but I know better    
Chest: 33 (underneath boobs, around ribs)


I've attached some pictures from a few weeks ago, I think I've lost a little body fat since then.  I'm not 100% positive about my weight, I need to get a scale that works, mine's a piece of shit.  Any reccomendations?  Does the tanita tell your weight and your bodyfat?    I'll post some better pics in the next week or so and as I get closer to my trip   .


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 9, 2005)

DAY ONE

Wednesday, March 9th

Diet:

Meal 1:  Protein Pancakes (oats, protein, egg whites)
Meal 2:  Banana, Cottage Cheese, Protein Powder
Meal 3:  Salad with egg whites and cottage cheese
Meal 4:  Chicken Vegetable Lasagna, Strawberries, cucumber
Meal 5:  Cottage Cheese, Peanut Butter

Workout:

Weights: Off
Cardio: 30 minutes


----------



## thatguy (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, you look dang good to me.  Good luck though, and welcome back to IM.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2005)

Damn, you look good. I'll definitly be following along here.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey you! Long time no see. Welcome back, it's so exciting that you're starting a journal. I am definitely going to keep up with it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome back Andrea 

Edit: and dont waste your money on a scale that tells you your bf%.  They are garbage.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

Andrea!  YOu look amazing!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I really appreciate it    I've really missed this place    !! 

PreMier- What digital scale would you recommend, or does it really matter?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

I dont own a scale.. so I really couldnt recommend anything for you.  Just dont spend money on one that tells you your bf%.  They are no where near correct.  Maybe just look at Bed Bath and Beyond for a nice one, or a Kohls.  Just be sure to set it up on a hard surface(tile/hardwood/etc).


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 9, 2005)

LOL!! Gotcha!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

> Edit: and dont waste your money on a scale that tells you your bf%. They are garbage.


 

Agreed. Those scales are so damn inaccurate. Pics look good Andrea, good luck achieving your goals.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Andrea, 
Good luck with your goals... and there is nothing wrong with a ghetto booty... I am sporting one too! lol 
Totally agree on the above opinions about body composition scales, I purchased Tanita scales and they are a piece of crud, they currently read me at 38% bf... um, yeah right!   They are pretty accurate with weight but that's about it.


----------



## thatguy (Mar 9, 2005)

Brit Chick, I've seen your pics and you do NOT have a ghetto booty.


----------



## thatguy (Mar 9, 2005)

Either that or you hide it well.  

Same with you, Andrea.


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 9, 2005)

What's wrong with a ghetto booty?  Mmmm...  Booty...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2005)

I couldnt agree more.  I love the ghetto booty.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't have a problem with a ghetto booty, I guess since I have one. My a*s is large and in charge.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks so much for all the warm welcome backs!     I feel loved    !!


Thursday~~ (I thought today was St. Patrick's day and wore my St. Patty's shirt to work........................ needless to say, I'm a week early   )

Food~

Meal 1: egg whites, broccoli
Meal 2: rice cake, banana, almond butter, cottage cheese
Meal 3: oats, cottage cheese
Meal 4: chicken vegetable lasagna, cucumber
Meal 5: AC Pancakes (it's a LC, high prot. mix), banana, peanut butter

Workout:
AM- tape, it's about 24 mintues but I can't think of the name of it!! Lots of squats though!

PM:
Cardio: 30 minutes   
Weights: Legs


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Cardio: not sure yet




ohhhh,  living on the edge


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> ohhhh,  living on the edge



Yeah, dangerously!   

Seriously though, I'll probably do some........ it just depends on whether or not I'm able to walk after my leg workout.  I plan on kicking my own ass tonight!


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Yeah, dangerously!
> 
> Seriously though, I'll probably do some........ it just depends on whether or not I'm able to walk after my leg workout.  I plan on kicking my own ass tonight!



That's the spirit!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Brit Chick, I've seen your pics and you do NOT have a ghetto booty.



Off season ghetto booty!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

Hiya Andy!  Sooooooo happy you are back, you look sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good in your pics...wow!  I'll be following along with you!! wahoooooooie


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 10, 2005)

Workout looks good, and your diet looks great Andrea.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

welcome back


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Andy!  Sooooooo happy you are back, you look sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good in your pics...wow!  I'll be following along with you!! wahoooooooie




Hey Sweetie     How have YOU been???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> welcome back


Hey NT     What have you been up to?  How's your wife and daughter?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workout looks good, and your diet looks great Andrea.




Thanks Sweetie!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 10, 2005)

Are you taking any supplements right now?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Are you taking any supplements right now?




Nope, just protein powder.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey NT     What have you been up to?  How's your wife and daughter?



Not much.  Going to the gym ... trying not to stay home during the evening on weekends ... house upkeep.   Other than the flu bug they both have, both wife and daughter are doing great.

How is your fine self doing?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 10, 2005)

Andrea- Were you still working out while you were gone?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

NT- I had the flu the other week, I hope they get better soon!

Cold Iron-  Yeah, I still worked out, just didn't diet.


Did cardio- 30 minutes   

Took pictures tonight since the other ones were old:


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

More:


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 10, 2005)

oh yeah, thats the stuff


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

You're so pretty


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 10, 2005)

Pictures look great.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

Sexy.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2005)

*good luck andrea!*

Hey, your pics look great!  I have a ghetto booty too, but I have never gotten any complaints!! 

good luck! BILLIE


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy Friday Andy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning Peeps!!     Thank God it's Friday, this week has been L.O.N.G.!!

Thanks for all the compliments, you guys are the best   .  

Today's Plan:
Meal 1: Rice Cake, egg whites
Meal 2: cream of wheat, banana, protein powder
Meal 3: tuna, celery, carrots, ff mayo, carbwell cereal (I'm eating this dry and on the side, not together   )
Meal 4: Lasagna AGAIN.  I made it the other day and I'm addicted, it's sooooo good!!
Meal 5: Pancakes (LC), Almond Butter

Workout: 
Weights: Upper 
Cardio:


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi there! I didn't even realize you'd started up a new journal! Girl you're looking pretty good there, so you should be able to reach those goals in NO time. 10 weeks is plenty of time, imho. Just stick with it!

 GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi there! I didn't even realize you'd started up a new journal! Girl you're looking pretty good there, so you should be able to reach those goals in NO time. 10 weeks is plenty of time, imho. Just stick with it!
> 
> GOOD LUCK!




Thanks Sweetie!! Your back looks fab too btw!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.



Good Morning Mrs. Hott Stuff!! How are you today???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

My legs are SOOO sore, but it's a good sore, but damn!! Especially my inner thighs, ouch! I tried these new lunges last night, they're definatly a keeper!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Good Morning Mrs. Hott Stuff!! How are you today???



Not bad, think I am picking up my daughters flu bug but am in denial! lol   

Sounds like you had a good leg workout!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not bad, think I am picking up my daughters flu bug but am in denial! lol
> 
> Sounds like you had a good leg workout!




I had it last week and it kicked my ass.  I hope you don't get it.  It's not fun!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 11, 2005)

Diet looks great Andrea, keep up the hard work! Have you considered taking any kind of supplements to aid in fat-loss? Such as thermogenics?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Mike!! I really don't know what to take to be honest with you, ever since they pulled ephedra I've heard that everything is pretty shitty.  What would you recommend?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

I would suggest a night on the town with Mrs and Mr.NT


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

I hear you NT, sounds like a plan to me   



Held out on the cardio tonight, my legs are beat and I've got a super circuit class in the morning and they've been known to last a while so I better save up!! But, I had a good upper body workout, my arms feel like jell-o!


----------



## stephlg (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Andrea!  I stopped by the site since you said you had a journal here and ended up starting my own journal! ~Stephanie(from Sara's site!)


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 12, 2005)

where at in NC you from??


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Andrea


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 12, 2005)

Steph-  HEY     I'm soooooooooooooo glad you here, your going to love it!!    

Hey Luke, what's your cute little self up to tonight??   

Hi Joe     I'm in Lincolnton.  It's about 45 minutes from Charlotte.  Do you live near NC?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 12, 2005)

Took yesterday off from cardio.  []  After my weight workout there was just no energy left, plus I cleaned and cleaned and cleaned!!! 

Saturday's Eats:
M1: egg whites, ff cheese, holland rusk cracker, grapes
M2: oats, banana, egg whites
M3: Nitrotech Bar
M4: canteloupe, cottage cheese, strawberries
M5: Chicken Lasagna, cucumber, grapes
M6: cottage cheese, almond butter 

Weights- off
Cardio- Super Circuit Class


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2005)

Andrea, How is your weekend going?


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Joe  :wave:   I'm in Lincolnton.  It's about 45 minutes from Charlotte.  Do you live near NC?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well, I live in Morehead City, NC it's on the coast. Kinda by Jacksonville.
> I have some friends in Hickory don't really know how close that is to where
> your at. Hit me up if you shoot over to the beach


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Luke, what's your cute little self up to tonight??




  I'm boring, I was already sleeping!

I hope you have a great day


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 13, 2005)

> Cardio- Super Circuit Class


What is that?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Sara, my weekend went good, just super busy, how was yours?

Joe- I go to Hickory all the time, that's where the mall is, it's about thirty minutes from my house.  I'm actually going to the beach for bike week May 18th so we should chill! 

Luke- your not boring, just sleepy   

Mike- SuperCircuit is a cardio combination class of different cardio classes that they have once a month at the Y.  It combines kickboxing, sculpting, BLT and step aerobics into about a 75 minute class.  


Didn't get a chance to get on here yesterday.  I was going all day long.

Meals-
1- 1/2 nitrotech bar
2- egg whites, ham, ff cheese, holland rusk cracker, grapes
3- oats, egg whites, banana
4- ham, ff cheese, grapes
5- salad w/ lots of veggies, turkey, cottage cheese
6- protein pancakes
**snacked on broccoli, cauliflower and carrots throughout the day**

Carido- 20 minutes
Weights- off, but ended up playing around showing Travis how to do different things.  I guess I did a mini full body workout.  



Monday:

Diet:
Meal 1- oatmeal, egg whites
Meal 2- talipia, brown rice, asparagus
Meal 3- apple, cottage cheese
Meal 4- stuffed shells, shrimp
Meal 5- protein pancakes, 1/4 cup EW
Meal 6- lettuce, celery, turkey, FF ranch

Cardio- I feel asleep   
Weights- upper


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

That SuperCircuit workout sounds like a killer!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

We've had this little discussion the last time you started a journal and posted pics ... you look great.   I'm not sure where you plan on losing the weight


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 15, 2005)

Edited yesterday's meals, I got hungry so I ate a salad  .  

Today's Eats:
Meal 1: cantaloupe, puffed rice, Hood milk
Meal 2: oats, egg whites
Meal 3: green beans, canneli beans, feta cheese, FF Italian dressing
Meal 4: chicken lasagna
Meal 5: talipia, rice, asparagus, carrots
Meal 6: egg whites, cantaloupe, baby carrots

Weights- legs
Cardio- Defiantly!!! *will edit amount* 



NT-    Hey hun!! Thanks for the compliment, your always so sweet!!     I'm not exactly sure on the amount of weight I want to lose, I want my measurements to decrease though and for my abs to show.  I can feel them and see my top ones a little but I want them all popping out!!   I really just want to see exactly how lean I can get.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

Morning Andy


----------



## klmclean (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Andrea, just noticed your new journal, I've been away here and there myself. Your diet looks good. How are things going?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Why dont you post your workouts?  Did you find a nice scale?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2005)

Morning Everyone   !!

Change of plans, I'm going to start posting my meals the day after, I change my mind to much and want different things so that's the plan.  Yesterday's meals changed too, but I won't bother with them, they were clean   . 


Hi Vel, Kim and Brit Chik     I hope ya'll have a great day   

Hey Premier!!     How are you?  Still haven't bought a scale, I'll pick one up sometime before the weekend because I like to weigh on Saturdays.  I don't generally post what exercises I do because I don't write them down.  Maybe I'll start??   

Today's a rest day from weights, but I've got to do cardio anyhow.  Did 45 minutes yesterday, 20 on treadmill, 25 on bike.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Change of plans, I'm going to start posting my meals the day after, I change my mind to much and want different things so that's the plan.  Yesterday's meals changed too, but I won't bother with them, they were clean   .




You're lucky   I can't think of enough acceptable foods to 'change' my mind  
Mornin'


----------



## Jenny (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Andrea! I like your journal  Those before pics are way too hot to be before pics


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Have a great day!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

Good morning Andy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!    

Thanks Jenny- your so sweet!!    

Hi Luke!    Are you bulking or cutting?  There's a lot of acceptable foods, but to hit your calories I doubt you could eat as much of them as you'd have to! Have a great day hun!   

Morning Vel, Morning Brit!!     I hope you wore green or those cute little booties are going to get pinched!!!


Wednesday's Meals:
*Nitrotech Bite (90 cals)
*cottage cheese, all bran, sf jam, nectarine
*Nitrotech Smores bar (crunched for time)
*chicken, veggies, cottage cheese
*salmon, sugar snap stir-fry, salad
*oatmeal, cottage cheese

Cardio- 35 minutes


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hi Luke!    Are you bulking or cutting?  There's a lot of acceptable foods, but to hit your calories I doubt you could eat as much of them as you'd have to! Have a great day hun!




  I'm gaining about 1.25lb a week, but losing fat it looks like 


I hope you have a great day!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day Andrea.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 18, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Joe- I go to Hickory all the time, that's where the mall is, it's about thirty minutes from my house.  I'm actually going to the beach for bike week May 18th so we should chill!



yeah, that would be cool. I'll be partying my a$$ off during bike week. I shoot
ya pm next time I go up to Hickory.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

Im curious, do you still talk to Jen?  I wonder what she is up to


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

I hope you have a great weekend Andrea


----------



## klmclean (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Andrea  

Have a great weekend! Got any exciting plans?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey!!    I haven't updated in about a week, but I've been super busy, diet and training are still going great though!   

Here's today:
Wednesday:
M1: BB muffin, quiche
M2: quiche
M3: Atkins yogurt, oats
M4: Quiche, Choc. Pumpkin Brownie
M5: Gardenburger meal 
M6: Tofu Pancakes (never made these before, will let you know how they come out!), 1 tbs. almond butter 

*I made 3 different quiche's last night so I'm trying all of them today.  The BB muffin is actually a black bean cake recipe, I just made muffins with them.  They're suprisingly good, and only 50 calories.  The pumpkin chocolate brownie is a BB brownie recipe, I just swaped the pumpkin in place of the beans.  Came out good to, 50 cals. * 

Workout: upper
Cardio: will update

I'm starting a new weight workout which will be a four day split, it will begin on Saturday, I don't like the upper lower thing.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

"quiche",....  funny word 

Have a good one!  I missed ya


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 23, 2005)

Luke- My little brother sounds like he's saying queff when he says it   I hope you've been doing good, I haven't talked to you in forever- I'll have to fix that! Your number still the same? 

PreMier- I talk to her once in a while through e-mail.  Last time we talked though she was doing great.  I wish she'd come back on here though, I miss her! 



FYI- One of my friends started a message board, so far it's only got a few members but I thought I'd post a link in case anyone wanted to check it out.  She's super sweet and she's getting ready for her first fitness comp.  It's probably more for women, but take a look guys too and feel free to join!
http://stephlg.proboards44.com/index.cgi#general


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Luke- My little brother sounds like he's saying queff when he says it



  How old is he?  

My little sister still says "re-flidge-a-lator" but she's 16... 




			
				ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I haven't talked to you in forever- I'll have to fix that! Your number still the same?




Only one way to find out


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Mmmmm, those quiches sound awesome.
Sounds like you are doing great!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Andrea, I checked out your friends website, looking good


----------



## Yunier (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi there...


----------

